# suche Miniatur Wasserpumpe



## Thomasheins11 (10 Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Miniatur Wasserpumpen die analog über SPS ansteuerbar sind? (0-10V) 
Könnt Ihr mir die eine oder andere Pumpe nennen?
Da ich gerade eine Hausarbeit zum Thema intelligente Bewässerung mache, möchte ich dies gerne in "klein" demonstrieren. Da ich die Pumpe nicht dauerhaft an eine Wasserleitung binden möchte, würde ich gerne einen Behälter mit Wasser als Zulauf nehmen. Als Ziel soll ein Behälter mit Erde dienen.


----------



## Commander_Titte (11 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hab zwar keine Pumpe die analog ansteuerbar ist, aber vieleicht geht ja auch eine Pumpe aus der Aquaristik. Hier mal eine günstige bei ebay. Diese könnte über ein Relais gesteuert werden. Oder vieleicht Pumpe laufen lassen, und Wasserzufuhr über nen kleines Magnetventil steuern.
MFG Christoph


----------



## thomass5 (11 Dezember 2011)

Eventuell gibt es auch Schlauchpumpen oder Peristaltikpumpen für kleines Geld in der Bucht Wenn du die Motoransteuerung (eventuell welche vom C) dann gut hinbekommst...

Thomas


----------



## acid (11 Dezember 2011)

Für kleinere Anwendungen würde nur eine Dosierpumpe in Frage kommen, für den großen Gemüsegarten eventuell eine Pumpe die über einen Frequenzumformer betrieben wird, das sind aber alles eher komplexe Lösungen die zudem nicht wirklich preiswert sind. 

Ich würde für ein Versuchsmodell wohl ein kleines Prozessregelventil verwenden, oder, noch einfacher, einen Druckbehälter in welchem ähnlich einer normalen Hauswasserversorgung das Wasser mit ~4bar zur Verfügung steht und ein Magnetventil, welches durch kleine Impulse das Wasser dosiert.


----------



## Zefix (11 Dezember 2011)

Bei Heizungspumpen bin ich schon mal über 0-10V ansteuerung gestolpert, also mal bei Grundfos ,Wilo & co nachschaun. 
Aber Miniatur sind die auch nicht grad


----------



## Thomasheins11 (11 Dezember 2011)

danke für die vielen Antworten! Wenn ich ehrlich bin, frage ich mich gerade selber, warum ich 0-10V geschrieben habe. 

Ich habe bei Conrad eine kleine Pumpe für Zimmerbrunnen gesehen, die kostet lediglich knapp 6 Euro. Die müsste doch eigentlich reichen. Ich wollte damit nur einen Topf mit begießen, in dem ein Bodenfeuchtesensor eingebuddelt wird. Selbst bei dem, weiß ich noch nicht mal, welcher es werden soll?! 
Hier die Zimmerbrunnenpumpe:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_32585&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## rheumakay (11 Dezember 2011)

na warum denn nicht auch bei Conrad?

http://www.conrad.biz/ce/de/overvie...nid=3DA755117F08693DB7A4C7AC0F1DA988.ASTPCCP4


----------



## Thomasheins11 (11 Dezember 2011)

@rheumakay
Aber das sind doch alles nur Sensoren für Luft bzw. Gasgemische. Hab auch schon mal einige PDF's der Sensoren durchgeschaut, steht meistens immer nur für Luftfeuchte drin.


----------



## rheumakay (12 Dezember 2011)

moin..
wie wäre es hiermit
fix und fertig bei
http://www.xn--gnstig-kaufen-wob.net/tag/feuchte-sensor/

oder einfach 2Drähte/Elektroden in die Erde stecken , dann den Widerstand messen


----------



## Thomasheins11 (13 Dezember 2011)

das sieht mir irgendwie alles zu billig aus. Conrad hat nichts dolles und der Sensor von Baldur-garten für den Preis taugt doch bestimmt auch nichts oder? Hab da aber trotzdem mal nachgefragt, mal schauen...

ich denke, dass ich einen WaterMark Sensor von mmm-tech.de nehme. Dort gibt es 2 Sensoren, einer mit Widerstandssignal und der andere mit Spannungssignal. Die müssten doch beide für eine SPS möglich sein oder geht nur der mit Spannungssignal?


----------

